# bad mount...........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I seen this at an on line auction site, quite possibly the worst bobcat mount I've ever seen...........






​


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Looks like a housecat! Yup, I think it's a housecat. How much?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya gotta give the guy a little credit 220--- the log that thing is mounted on looks pretty good.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thinking it might look better....... laying across the log with a deep wrangler mud or tractor tread through it!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

How much did you bid for it 220? Lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ouch, feral cat. Yes we want to know how much you bid for it online. HA !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep, housecat !! feet to small


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hey, that sure looks like Missy, my brothers barn cat. She's been missing for awhile. And we thought a coyote had got her, turns out she's now in someones den!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ya'all confirmed my thoughts, feral cat...............bid????..........not a frickin' chance. My wife would neuter me if I brought something like that in the house.

I agree cat, the log is the best part of that thing.

Sorry about Missy JT........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

not only does that thing look like it has early mange,but it looks like it ate something that didnt taste so good


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Here's another. The seller was asking $199 for this bob. Nuts!









Something just doesn't seem right, about this bobcat?

I would venture to say, by the camera angle, that this was his good side.

Must have taken a scatter gun blast to the face!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

$199 for his nuts? lol

isnt that just a tom cat?

look how long that tail is


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Some people will try to sell anything.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I didn't do it Guys--Not even 50 years ago Ha Haa --Wha!!!!!!!!!! that is POOR


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I really hope my bobcat mount doesn't come out looking like any of these. wow, they are so bad.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW JT, at least they bobbed the tail in the one I posted


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Jonbnks, no worries Sir...you handed your Taxidermist a real Bobcat.

These two look like they got into the garbage and ate a roll of tin foil.....poor things.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> Jonbnks, no worries Sir...you handed your Taxidermist a real Bobcat.
> 
> These two look like they got into the garbage and ate a roll of tin foil.....poor things.


Oh come on guys it's not that bad .. it's WORSE !! lol

Had a local guy that thought he was a taxidermist , we called him " lightning taxidermy " . All his stuff looked like it had been hit by lightning .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well everyone I can't believe it.....went back to the auction site and someone ACTUALLY paid $40.00 for that POS cat mount. P.T. Barnum David Hannum was right after all. History lesson to below....

http://www.historybuff.com/library/refbarnum.html​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

interesting story

i know exactly where that gypsum quarry is in Fort Dodge

its the CERTAINTEED GYPSUM PLANT,i pick up drywall(sheetrock) there on a weekly basis


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll bet someone paid that $40 in order to play a prank on someone. Nasty!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Appears to be a museum quality piece by the small placard

on the right, explaining the haunts and habits of the species.









"Hey girl, whassup!"

"Whassuuuuuuuppppppp!"









Must have been the same taxidermist. A hunter paid a lot for

this one, what with airfare, fee's, and what not for the safari.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My God, that's something else, some kid should take that to school for show & tell.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

when i look at them last two

i cant help but laugh out loud


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I pity the fool who paid for those.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will let ya all know when it gets here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol I know your wife is smarter than that.......


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It gets worse! Just search "really bad taxidermy" and walla, instant laughs. Enjoy.









Red Fox Road Kill? The legs resemble crab claws!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

JTKillough said:


> It gets worse! Just search "really bad taxidermy" and walla, instant laughs. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. looks like a dogs chew toy


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

sorry I dont have a picture , but I have a bad hide/mount of my own . Sent my wolf hide to the tannery for processing and when it came back I didnt know whether to laugh or cry . I knew the critter had a case of shoulder mites when I sent it but didnt realize how bad it was . When the hide was put in the drum after being tanned it basically fell apart . How do you like that ? I finally get a wolf and out of 10,000 wolves in Alberta I happen to get a bad one ..lol .Oh well , I saved a few moose calves in the process , guess I'll have to go look for another .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

bummer .that sucks. oh well , you still got the memory


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> Was this auction site run by a Chinese restaurant by any chance?


Classic! Come on you know you love cantonese kitty! And not the kind that love you long time...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

And my wife says my jack rabbit decoy looks like it's ready to box a coyote. I think she's jealous I named her Jessica..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The damn cats ate all the grass, I plan to remove the base and take her hunting


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I hope you didn't pay for that!

Here's an excellent example of the WTF species.

Do the hokey pokey and turn inside out!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that is one ugly critter !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> And my wife says my jack rabbit decoy looks like it's ready to box a coyote. I think she's jealous I named her Jessica..


The book behind may contain an explanation of what happened here !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your funny Don. JT, yes I paid for the rabbit


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

JEEZ, HOW MUCH?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

$175 I told him it's going to be a decoy, but I wanted it to look good. I called him back and told him my daughter wanted it for her room so he put it on a base. I'll take a better picture, that picture doesn't do any justice... still it's not the best. I wanted it standing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

$175 , thats more than what I use to charge for deer when I was a licensed taxidermist. Of course that was back in the late 80's, lol

Have you tried using it yet Eric ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No Ed... I plan on removing the base before I take it out. I know it was expensive. I didn't know you were a taxidermist. That's cool...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You'll have to kill an awful lot of these, to pay for that Jack!









But I admire your inventiveness. I can't think of a better use for bad taxidermy.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> You'll have to kill an awful lot of these, to pay for that Jack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like Wile E Coyote after his rocket pack fails and he slams into the side of a mountain lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, I dont do it anymore except I get stuck usually skinning out all my hunting partners kills if they are planning to get them mounted. I still have all the tools but just haven't had that urge to do any mounts.

A couple of years back I did mount a fox skin onto a piece of 1/2" plywood that I cutout a fox shape. Used it for a decoy for awhile bit got tired of carrying it to the stands, but I did have coyotes respond to it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JT, that's some funny stuff.. Lmao. I think I shipped my pants.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, I dont do it anymore except I get stuck usually skinning out all my hunting partners kills if they are planning to get them mounted. I still have all the tools but just haven't had that urge to do any mounts.
> 
> A couple of years back I did mount a fox skin onto a piece of 1/2" plywood that I cutout a fox shape. Used it for a decoy for awhile bit got tired of carrying it to the stands, but I did have coyotes respond to it.


Ed, everyone needs a friend who can make them a kustom call, teach them how to use it, have you call in the critter for them, and then have you skin it, when you're done with that fix their jeep and build them some new cabinets in a hunting cabin they don't invite you to. It's only fair. Ed,I know what you mean. I once told my boss that I was a welder, well I welded twenty six staircases for them and saved the company twenty six thousand dollars. You know what I got, a $100 Christmas bonus... wtf that's what everyone gets for Christmas. I guess I did learn a lesson. Don't tell anyone what you can do. Sorry I got off track, I hear you about carrying more stuff to your stand. I think I'll leave it in the Jeep and only use it if the stand is in open country.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Eric,i have told my last two boss's that i was an auto tech for nearly 25 years before i started driving truck

the first boss wanted to put me to work in the shop when trucking got slow in the winter months

i told him i would be willing to do it if he was willing to pay me what i was averaging as a tech

he asked me what that was so i told him,needless to say i never did pick up a wrench in his shop lol

where i work now doesnt have their own shop,but my boss did say that since i had that kind of experience and knowledge i had no excuse for letting any thing get pass me on my truck

nothing does get pass me,but sometimes i think the owner of the shop they send their trucks to for repair gets a little tired of me telling him whats all wrong on my truck and what needs to be done to fix it lol

heck i dont even work on my own stuff any more,and the best part is no one i know asks me to fix their vehicles for free any more


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL Tim. People are funny, especially when you try to help them and they just don't get it. I am glad you read my post...lol. I am glad your hunting with your father, life is to short. The last time I took my father with me dove hunting he was in a later stage of Alzheimer's and had no interest in me shooting doves or hunting period. He took me when I was only two years old and every year after that until I was an adult. Talk about being bummed out. I still wish he could come with, even if he couldn't show any emotion, maybe deep down inside he did enjoy it but just couldn't tell me...sorry I didn't mean to get all emotional. He passed during dove season in 2013.


----------

